# Placa cobre lisa o agujereada?



## Neodymio (Dic 27, 2010)

Es la cuestión.
Agujereada -> Pro: no tengo que agujerear
                          No tengo que comer el cobre ni pasar el circuito
                    Contra: tengo que unir las pistas con estaño
Lisa: ya saben todos seguramente los pro y contra.
Qué me recomiendan?
Los primeros circuitos van a ser simples y creo que todos hasta que aprenda mucho más de electronica.
Gracias

Voy a comprarlo mañana necesito una ayuda, gracias


----------



## dearlana (Dic 27, 2010)

Agujerada.

Pero fíjate que los agujeros te permitan meter en la placa por ejemplo un 555. Porque hay dos medidas de esas placas (Dos distancias para los agujeros). Elige la que tenga más agujeros en menos espacio.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Dic 27, 2010)

Yo pienso se esta manera: usar las placas agujereadas (multitrama) para proyectos pequeños y propios que no exigen de presentación, y  la placa lisa para proyectos de la escuela o circuitos que se vayan a exponer o promocionar. 
Como un contra más de la placa agujerada es su costo; acá en México una placa de dimensiones 10x15 lisa tiene un costo aprox de $15, mientras que una de las mismas medidas pero agujereada vale aprox $40...

Saludos


----------



## dearlana (Dic 27, 2010)

En México se pasan con los precios de las agujereadas y de las sin agujerear.

Yo, sobre todo cuando tengo prisa. Uso placas sin agujerear. Pero no uso cloruro férrico ni toda esa parafernalia.

Me compré un minitaladro de 12 Voltios.  Le pongo una "muela" (No es una broca, sino como un eje que acaba en una bolita pequeña de acero, que tiene unas estrías que cortan).

Con eso hago canales sobre la placa de circuito impreso según me convenga y sobre la marcha. No tengo que estar sacando la mayor parte del cobre. Lo dejo sin tocar. Me dedico a "fabricar islas" grandes o pequeñas. Cuando quiero hacer un agujero para que pasen las patas de una resistencia o de un transistor. Paro la bola y ella sola, sobre la marcha hace el agujero (No me tengo que estar molestando a cambiar el eje con la bola, por una broca). Es super rápido todo. Sin líquidos. Sin estar planificando pistas. Instantáneo.  Y el método más barato.

Cuando se trata de hacer un circuito de una fuente de alimentación, el circuito impreso queda mucho más fuerte y resiste grandes amperajes.

Claro que si se trata de presentar un trabajo en el que se incluya "el diseño del circuito impreso" como parte del proyecto, el sistema tradicional es el más elegante.


----------



## Neodymio (Dic 27, 2010)

Me voy a comprar la lisa ya que sale $6,5 10x20 y la otra agujereada $25.
Estaba pensando comprarme un minitorno, cómo es la herramienta que decis? Asi la busco en donde lo venden. Y los agujeros lo haces con la misma herramienta? no es muy grande?
Ya que lei q*UE* se necesitan .75mm para resistencias y demás, y 1mm para pines.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Dic 27, 2010)

Se ve efectivo ese método, sobre todo como dices para "trabajos rápidos", seria buena idea que nos mostraras fotos de alguna placa elaborada por ese método


----------



## matijuarez (Dic 27, 2010)

no se si ya te lo han mencionado o ya los conoces supongo pero si lo que queres es experimentar y aprender electronica te conviene comprarte un protoboard o experimentor..


----------



## Wasmosy (Dic 27, 2010)

matijuarez dijo:


> no se si ya te lo han mencionado o ya los conoces supongo pero si lo que queres es experimentar y aprender electronica te conviene comprarte un protoboard o experimentor..



la placa "agujereada" es lo mismo que un protoboard amigo 




saludos...


----------



## Cacho (Dic 27, 2010)

matijuarez dijo:


> ...te conviene comprarte un protoboard o experimentor..



Ahí estamos muy de acuerdo.

Sólo usá la perforada (o Universal, según quién la nombre) para montar algún circuito simple que vayas a dejar ya fijo. Si es un circuito complejo, grande o para "presentar", no zafás del PCB bien prolijo.

Saludos



Wasmosy dijo:


> la placa "agujereada" es lo mismo que un protoboard amigo...



Placa Agujereada:






Protoboard:





No son lo mismo


----------



## matijuarez (Dic 27, 2010)

asi es cacho,no se de donde eres pero puede qe se llamen igual a cosas distintas qe aca..por ejemplo ai lados qe al soldador le dicen cautin o al estaño estañolin :| ni conocia la palabra..aca esa placa agujereada se le llama placa isla


----------



## dearlana (Dic 28, 2010)

Danyel dijo:


> Se ve efectivo ese método, sobre todo como dices para "trabajos rápidos", seria buena idea que nos mostraras fotos de alguna placa elaborada por ese método



Con tantos sitios como ando en Internet y todavía no he subido ninguna foto. 

Ahora mismo tengo pendiente poner una de una antena de cuadro, otra de un receptor a galena y la que me acabas de solicitar. 

Desde que me ponga a subir fotos, lo haré. 

Lo ideal sería un vídeo porque hay que tener cierta maña para que no se nos resbale la muela (o fresa, como también la llaman ) que está girando muy rápida. (unas 10000 ó 12000 revoluciones por minuto). La placa de C. I. también hay que agarrarla con fuerza con la mano izquierda. Porque la fresita en cuestión, como se escape hacia la mano, la deja hecha un primor.

Los circuitos impresos quedan como "cuadros de Picasso" por debajo. Llenos de "islas".

También vi hace mucho tiempo en una revista de Electrónica,  un sistema con taladro, fresa, motores paso a paso y el resto de hardware y software; que hacía lo mismo que uno hace con la mano. Pero mucho más rápido y con un terminado geométrico perfecto. Algo parecido a esas grabadoras de placas conmemorativas de joyería; pero con placas de C. I.



Neodymio dijo:


> Me voy a comprar la lisa ya que sale $6,5 10x20 y la otra agujereada $25.
> Estaba pensando comprarme un minitorno, cómo es la herramienta que decis? Asi la busco en donde lo venden. Y los agujeros lo haces con la misma herramienta? no es muy grande?
> Ya que lei q*UE* se necesitan .75mm para resistencias y demás, y 1mm para pines.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Son unos minitaladros que caben dentro de la palma de la mano. La marca creo que es NORU.

 Parece que cuando sacan algo bueno y a buen precio, lo dejan de traer. Yo he querido comprar más porque me imagino que cuando se le gasten las escobillas al motor no se consiguen los repuestos. El color del taladro es azul oscuro. (Donde yo estoy ahora contestándote no tengo el taladro).

Trabajan a 12V.

También hay otros un poco mayores, que incluso tienen más fuerza. Suelen venir en unas maletitas con muchos accesorios. Son mucho más caros pero sí tienen repuestos.

La fresa es de 1mm de diámetro. Pero las hay desde o,5 milímetros (La "bola" casi no se ve). Luego hay de más diámetro (0,75    1mm   1,2mms  1,4mms...  ... ...3,2mms.

Las venden en donde venden materiales para joyeros o para dentistas.

Con una fresa de 1 mm "haces todo" sobre la marcha. Agujeros incluídos. Es más. Cuando tienes que insertar espadines planos...en vez de un agujero de 1mm tienes que hacer un pequeño ojal (Un agujero alargado). 

Es cierto que luego...al soldar, algunos "bailan un poco". Pero para eso uso un "dedal de costura", de esos metálicos, para sujetar los espadines y no quemarme al soldar.

 Como los dedales vienen llenos de huequitos "para trabar las agujas"...me vienen de maravilla para trabar los espadines y que las resistencias "me queden derechas". Es cuestión de práctica, pero sobre todo de efectividad.

Recuerdo al principio que anduve con placas fotosensibles, revelador, serigrafía, barniz protector  y acabados muy bonitos...tiempo ...más tiempo ...dinero...  Pero luego; al final, el circuito no me funcionaba. Con tanta pijería me había olvidado de algo. 

Hace mucho tiempo que prefiero lo práctico y lo que funcione y luego que sea bonito.

Lo más que hago es eso y "montajes al aire" miniaturizados.


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 28, 2010)

Hola.

En Inglés se les conoce como: stripboard o veroboard

http://www.futurlec.com/ProtoBoards.shtml

Hay varios tipos de placas.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 29, 2010)

Yo *! Adoro ¡* las placas perforadas, en ellas armé todo tipo de cosas, incluyendo un PLC para el control exclusivo de una máquina.

Tardo en hacer el prototipo casi lo mismo que en la proto, con la ventaja que una vez listo, ! Se terminó ¡ se mete dentro de un gabinete y fin de la tarea.

Un par de muestras, un filtro pasa-bajos de estado variable y una fuente bipolar.


----------



## Neodymio (Dic 29, 2010)

Gracias a todos, al final compré la lisa ya que no tengo que estañar las islas y como no tengo mucha práctica...además del precio (ya, despues de comprarme una jeringuita de grasa disipadora a $50, el precio es lo que más me mueve)


----------



## Dano (Dic 29, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo *! Adoro ¡* las placas perforadas, en ellas armé todo tipo de cosas, incluyendo un PLC para el control exclusivo de una máquina.
> 
> Tardo en hacer el prototipo casi lo mismo que en la proto, con la ventaja que una vez listo, ! Se terminó ¡ se mete dentro de un gabinete y fin de la tarea.



+1 
y
+1

En lo personal las protoboard no sirven, no me gustan, supongo que por gente similar a la mia crearon las placas universales, una mezcla entre protoboard y placa virgen.


Para cosas simples las universales van de primera, si el proyecto es mas grande no queda otra que agarrar el percloruro.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 29, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo *! Adoro ¡* las placas perforadas, en ellas armé todo tipo de cosas, incluyendo un PLC para el control exclusivo de una máquina.
> 
> Tardo en hacer el prototipo casi lo mismo que en la proto, con la ventaja que una vez listo, ! Se terminó ¡ se mete dentro de un gabinete y fin de la tarea.
> 
> Un par de muestras, un filtro pasa-bajos de estado variable y una fuente bipolar.



Idem, cuando le agarras la mano haces de todo, no importa lo complejo que sea, es rápido, y barato, yo las consigo a muy buen precio, es mas tengo una enorme sin utilizar que tenia en un estremo para colocar un conector tipo nazs(como las RCA de audio).

Muchas veces las he utilzado, para dar soluciones de emergencia en muchos lugares a los que brindo mi asistencia, y cuando las he querido cambiar, como funcionan bien dicen que lo deje total funciona perfeto....

Obvio que hay casos que no queda otra que utilzar pcb virgen y hacer todo como corresponde, pero que se tarada casi tanto como armar un protoboard? y con la ventaja de que si no tenes el hilo del diametro adecuado no hace contacto al igual que muchos componentes que tienen terminales muy finos y cuando no cuando el terminal es muy gordito y arruinara la protoboard, incluso por aqui se consigue un impreso como si buera la protoboard, es exactametne igual nada más que soldable


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 30, 2010)

Además que no sería la primera ves que una placa proto, agregue alguna que otra falla por falso-contacto o capacitancia parásita (Indeseada).
Yo compro las placas perforadas mas grandes y según lo que necesite las corto con una tijera para metales a la medida requerida.


----------



## Josefe17 (Dic 30, 2010)

Si no se cortan rayando con un cutter y quebrando al borde de la mesa. Lo que pasa es que tragan estaño por un tubo, y te afixias al soldar tanto, y siempre te queda algún falso contacto por unir lo que no debes y son mas caras. Yo tengo idea de hacer alguna por el método del insolado cuando acabe la insoladora...


----------



## joloso16 (Ene 2, 2011)

pues a mi el metodo que da dearlana me parece por lo menos el más rapido y sencillo..... que si no quieres demasiada presentación te vale....... a ver si me hago con algo de esos


----------



## joloso16 (Ene 9, 2011)

despues de hacer la prueba con los dos metodos.....me quedo con lo de imprimir en laser, plancha, limpiado y atacado....está bien lo del talado, pero..... nada que no me gustó el hormigueo que me dejó despues de hacer las trazas


----------



## Pelelalo (Ene 9, 2011)

dearlana dijo:


> En México se pasan con los precios de las agujereadas y de las sin agujerear.
> 
> Yo, sobre todo cuando tengo prisa. Uso placas sin agujerear. Pero no uso cloruro férrico ni toda esa parafernalia.
> 
> ...



La primera vez que lo leo.
Yo también me decanto por perforadas, por eso de trabajar con estudiantes, me da miedo usar el cloruro férrico.



Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo *! Adoro ¡* las placas perforadas, en ellas armé todo tipo de cosas, incluyendo un PLC para el control exclusivo de una máquina.
> 
> Tardo en hacer el prototipo casi lo mismo que en la proto, con la ventaja que una vez listo, ! Se terminó ¡ se mete dentro de un gabinete y fin de la tarea.
> 
> Un par de muestras, un filtro pasa-bajos de estado variable y una fuente bipolar.



Por debajo de la agujereada, que usas para las pistas??


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 9, 2011)

radioFM dijo:


> ....Por debajo de la agujereada, que usas para las pistas??


Yo uso este tipo de placas perforadas, que en realidad son miles de pad´s





Se pueden unir entre si los pad´s con estaño, aprovechando las patas de algún componente, si el recorrido es largo, un filamento extraído de un cable de cobre y NO mas problema.


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 9, 2011)

Yo pensaba que profesionalmente tenía más salida el FeCl3 que la universal, aun así lo voy a probar, y a lo grande, con insoladora y todo, ya que ya tengo la sal y la virgen.


----------



## Pelelalo (Ene 9, 2011)

Fogonazo dijo:


> aprovechando las patas de algún componente



eso era lo que me ha parecido. Buena idea fogonazo.



Fogonazo dijo:


> Yo uso este tipo de placas perforadas, que en realidad son miles de pad´s



podrías explicarme esto un poco más. Entiendo por pad's los agujeros de las placas.


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 9, 2011)

Lo que no aconsejo es utilizar los sobrantes de los componentes para las uniones SIN CORTARLOS, vamos, doblar el sobrante y así usarlo como puente, ya que luego no hay quien lo desuelde. Es mejor cortarlo y ponerlos en horizontal para ello.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 9, 2011)

radioFM dijo:


> .....podrías explicarme esto un poco más. Entiendo por pad's los agujeros de las placas.


Pad´s es circulo de cobre que lo rodea al agujero, que no necesariamente debe ser circulo, puede ser octógono, cuadrado, octógono irregular, Etc
Por ejemplo, en esta tienes pad´s cuadrados




Y en esta redondos


----------



## Josefe17 (Ene 9, 2011)

Por cierto, Fogo, ¿cuál es el paso de los agujeros de las placas que sueles comprar, ya que un LM78XX me entra a presión, y ni te digo un cable de 1.5-2.5mm, o un relé simple conmutado, que no encaja de ninguna manera (me refiero a esos alargados transparentes)?


----------



## Pelelalo (Ene 9, 2011)

vale fogonazo. Ahora lo entiendo.

El problema es que las placas que tengo miradas son de fibra de vidreo. Vease imagen:






De ahí que no entendía lo de unir los pads. En tus placas esos pads son conductores, pero para mi que la placa de la imagen es enteramente de fibra. O estoy confundido y por la parte de abajo hay una pequeña isleta conductora???



Josefe17 dijo:


> Lo que no aconsejo es utilizar los sobrantes de los componentes para las uniones SIN CORTARLOS, vamos, doblar el sobrante y así usarlo como puente, ya que luego no hay quien lo desuelde. Es mejor cortarlo y ponerlos en horizontal para ello.



De acuerdo Josefe. 



Josefe17 dijo:


> Por cierto, Fogo, ¿cuál es el paso de los agujeros de las placas que sueles comprar, ya que un LM78XX me entra a presión, y ni te digo un cable de 1.5-2.5mm, o un relé simple conmutado, que no encaja de ninguna manera (me refiero a esos alargados transparentes)?



el paso en la placa de la imagen es de 2.54mm. La empresa no me da más posibilidad. supongo que este debería estar estandarizado. :enfadado:



			
				radioFM dijo:
			
		

> vale fogonazo. Ahora lo entiendo.
> 
> El problema es que las placas que tengo miradas son de fibra de vidreo. Vease imagen:
> 
> ...



Me respondo a mi mismo. Por lo que creo estaba completamente equivocado y la parte trasera de TODA placa perforada tiene pistas o topos conductores. Supongo que la gente que coge pistas es que están acostumbrados al modo placa board y se ahorran más conexiones con estaño. El topo te dá más libertad supongo.


----------



## Pelelalo (Ene 17, 2011)

dearlana dijo:


> En México se pasan con los precios de las agujereadas y de las sin agujerear.



La madre que las par... Aquí la tienda por la que pido las componentes (en Cáceres apenas puedo encontrar nada), me pone la agujereada a 25 euros (200mmx300mm).
Me parece un abuso.:enfadado:


----------

